# Any suggestions?



## DiggerBryan (Nov 27, 2005)

I would like to buy a bottle tumbler but there is noooo wayyy I could afford one. I was wondering if I tried to build one myself how hard it would be to find the materials and build it? Do you save a bunch by building it yourself? Thanks guys!


----------



## Bottleman (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey Bryan, check these two posts out. They have some really good information on building your own tumbler.

Want_to_Build_My_Own_Tumbler

build my own tumbler

 ~~Tom


----------



## DiggerBryan (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks Tom I really appreciate it!


----------

